# introduced new kitten to old kitten = fighting!



## clbarnes82 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello! I did a search before I made this post, but wanted to ask some questions! I adopted a sweet kitten several months ago (Patrick, 3 months old).. we've just had him in our apartment and he is a cool kitten. We decided to adopt another kitten to keep Patrick company and vice versa. I found a cute 2 month old female kitten yesterday and adopted her.. she has been spayed and has all of her shots. She was a bit scared at first, but I believe she will slowly develop into a sweet, loving cat. At any rate, I introduced the two kittens slowly, but the new kitten ran out the door into the other room with the main kitten and they seemed friendly at first touching noses and meowing. However, at one point they started fighting and hissing like crazy. Not constant, but quite a bit. The older kitten tends to want to pounce on the new kitten in a playful, curious fashion, but the new kitten just doesn't like that and hissing like mad. Is this all normal or am I just stressing over nothing!!  thanks!!!

**Cliffnotes** New kitten introduced to existing kitten, got along fine at first, but started fighting kinda rough later. Help!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

So how long have you had the second cat?

I did a search for introductions in cat chat. It brought up alot of links, so I didn't want to post them all. I can tell you that it took me over 3 weeks to completely introduce my newest cat into the household. 

My other three never went through any kind of "proper" introductions. I just set them down and let them figure things out. That seemed to work out ok too.

I think it all depends on the cats involved. Just be patient. It can take some time.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

If you only got the other cat yesterday give them a little time  . For ours we introduced them slowly over a few weeks. We didn't introduce the new kitten for a few days so it could get used to its surroundings. At all times make sure they were observed when your trying to introduce. Don't take any risks.

You cant rush this just take your time. let them rub noses. They will hiss. Then when they look like they've had enough just seperate them. We always kept the new cat in a seperate room then introduced them slowly each day for a little longer.

I'm afraid you can't rush it and have to do it at there pace.

Good Luck

Sx 8)


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It just takes time. Cats are pretty adaptable so just give them some time and soon they'll be best of buddies!


----------



## clbarnes82 (Jun 19, 2005)

Scribbles said:


> If you only got the other cat yesterday give them a little time  . For ours we introduced them slowly over a few weeks. We didn't introduce the new kitten for a few days so it could get used to its surroundings. At all times make sure they were observed when your trying to introduce. Don't take any risks.
> 
> You cant rush this just take your time. let them rub noses. They will hiss. Then when they look like they've had enough just seperate them. We always kept the new cat in a seperate room then introduced them slowly each day for a little longer.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice. My older cat was adopted 2 months ago, so it's only been a few months since I've had him. I got the new kitten yesterday and she is 2 months old. She seems to have a bit of tourtise shell and main coone with the sharp ears with hair on the tips. She hisses real bad when he trys to play with her. I will keep them apart at nights if I can but during the days let them stay together. Any suggestions on how to keep them from eating each other's food?


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I would keep them sepearate when you are not there to supervise. Most likely the new kitty is scared an still adapting to the new home. The established kitty may be scaring her. Just take it slow. If they start fighting and it gets out of hand....I would seperate them. 

As far as feeding them......are you free feeding? or feeding at set times?


----------



## clbarnes82 (Jun 19, 2005)

this is weird, i make a reponse, but isn't posting.. at any rate, I feed them in the morning and evening.. dry and wet food..purina, science diet. Both cats have all shots, normal diets, all heathy and frisky


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I would try and feed them in seperate rooms until they are used to being around each other. Just in case the eating of the other ones food upsets the other. A couple of my cats tend to switch dishes when they are eating, but they have been together for a while.


----------

